# [SOLVED] D-Link DSL-502T Upgrade firmware failed



## zillah (Mar 18, 2005)

```
http://www.dlink.com.au/tech/Download/download.aspx?product=DSL-502T&revision=REV_A&filetype=SetupGuides
```
I tried to download the firmware for my D-Link DSL-502T,from the link above, to be upgraded from current firmware ( V1.00B06.AU) to the latest version (v2.00B12.AU) which supports ADSL2/2+, but the upgrading failed for both options : Web and exe file.

For the option A ".exe file", I received this error message : "TFTP timeout",,,,,for the option B "via web" I received this error message: "Upgrade Failed"

Although I have followed all the instructions like assigning static ip, restore to factory default,etc.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: D-Link DSL-502T Upgrade firmware failed*

i got this from dlink for the 604t


----------



## zillah (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: D-Link DSL-502T Upgrade firmware failed*

Yes, that solved the problem.

Thanks for this tip


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: D-Link DSL-502T Upgrade firmware failed*

glad it fixed it for you


----------

